
Ask HN: Are YouTube videos a good passive income channel? - nocoder
I wanted to know whether making &amp; publishing videos on Youtube is a good passive income channel similar to websites with adsense?
======
zimpenfish
[https://youtu.be/a49fipjglyc?t=7m49s](https://youtu.be/a49fipjglyc?t=7m49s)
(Dan Olson on the Fine Brothers) suggests that "tens of thousands of views per
video is only making little more than entertainment money per month on ad
revenue alone"

------
5bolts
find a niche you love and do it because you enjoy it.

if you go into it just trying to make money the odds of even finding
subscribers is low.

